# hiya everyone



## Gem_06

hiya my names gemma ive got a little girl thats 15 months old hope i get to know everyone hiya lauraaaaaaaaa xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

hello Gemma *waves*

(Vicky, Hayley and Imi, this is my friend also from warrington, we will all have to meet up sometime. Thats 5 People from little old warrington already!)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Gem https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/icon_wave.gif

Cheshire birdies huh I need to move more North west! I'm origanally from Chester but only an hour away from there & Warrington :D


----------



## Lauz_1601

how come u just quoted yourself wobbles but didntwrite anything new? lol


----------



## Wobbles

Damn buttons - I was suppose to edit :?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Gem, Welcome *waves*


----------



## Tootsie

hello well i'm miles from the lot of you then :lol:


----------



## HB

Hiya Gem!!!!
*waves*

Welcome to the forum!! :D 

Whereabouts are you tootsie??

xox


----------



## Tam

Hi Gem *waves*

Welcome to the fourm! xx


----------



## Gem_06

thank you for welcoming me to the forum. i agree with lauz we should all meet up and have a chit chat.


----------



## HB

Gem, is it you who's on the pics on Lauras keyring?
(am so so nosy! lol!)

xox


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello 
im so jealous its only me and the one in disguise n bexxe from our area


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hayley, yes Gem is the one on the pics on my keyring hehe!


----------



## HB

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/blush.gif

Am soooo nosy!!!
Gem have seen pics of you on Lauz's keyring, your daughter's gorgeous!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Fave%20Smileys/wave.gif


----------



## Imi

Welcome to the forum Gem ...

As lauz says we shall have to meet up for a chat soon!!

Hope you enjoy your membership here!!

Imi
xx


----------



## Gem_06

sorry i havent replied in ages. thank you for your complimant jessica takes after me with her looks lol, just wondering hows everyone? xxx


----------

